# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  hernia, opereren of spuit

## Rob

ik zit met een dilemma en weet niet wat wijsheid is. Er is bij mij een klassieke, forse hernia geconstateerd dmv een MRI. Neuroloog geeft 2 opties nl: 1. een spuit die de zenuw ca. 5 weken plat legt en daarna hopen dat de hernia dermate is verschrompeld dat een operatie niet nodig is. Zoniet dan toch opereren.
Optie 2 : direct opereren.
Ziekenhuis zal dat niet doen want liever niet opereren dan wel, er bestaat nl. altijd een risico. Maar ja, risico is ook als amandelen eruit moeten en ook als je in een auto rijdt.
ik heb intussen diverse klinieken aangeschreven en wacht op antwoord.
Wat is wijsheid?

----------


## Wendy

Ik zou eerst de spuit proberen en als dat niet heeft geholpen een operatie. Dat heb ik ook gedaan met mijn frozen shoulder. Je bent wel langer zoet zo, maar als je een spuit niet probeert, weet je nooit of dat voldoende was. Veel sterkte gewenst.

----------

